# Trip Report!



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, last night 'round 8pm as I'm wrapping up Nitrox class Mike M. bursts into the shop declaring we gotta go dive! Seems he needed a night dive to finish up his Advanced Diver certification and he ships out Friday. With 'Ike' looming out there last night was the only chance he would have to finish.I'm tired, supposed to be at staff meetingas soon as Nitrox is done, and ready for a beer, BUT,the look on his face says it all..."Load up!" We scatter and meet back at the shop in record time, grab tanks and head to the beach! We initially were gonna do the last parking lot and practice Navigation but the mosquitos tried to carry 'Frodo' off so we bailed and headed to Casino! (Yup, Josh...they were even worse than last time! :banghead) So we gear up and brief and it's now 10:30, a true night dive! Wehit the water and take a heading and off we go in search of the old pier rubble. With 'Frodo' in the leadhe puts us right on it! For those that have notbeen in a while, the old pier rubble has been uncovered and is starting to hold some marine life!Thanks to 'spearfisher' for the recon and intell gatheringso we have a good shore spot close to home! :toast Man, we saw no less than three octopi, a big puffer, numerous tropicals, bunch of big 'ol crabs, all holding eggs, and schools of curious bait fish! I found a cow fish and held him and passed him off to Mike, when he tried to adjust his grip little fella took off! It was funny seeing the look on Mike's face when that fish bucked him! I really wish we would've taken a camera, sorry, no pics. Oh, Rich, I was headed to the pier _again_ till Smitty stopped me!:banghead Know of any Instructor that can teach Navigation to another Instructor?! :doh Anyway, as soon as 'Ike' clears out we'll be doin' it again...remember, Rich is leading one Sept. 17th, be great for the Advanced students or anyone who wants to tag along!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The rubble is a great night dive. When its uncovered,you can find all types of cool stuff.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

if i dont get my mythology book(its for a class i dont actually read it for fun) from my friend(stole it when i went to lunch) then you will be able to find a red latin 1 book down there.


----------

